# Coyote Advice



## lumpy0910

I was wondering if some of you veterans on here may have an answer for me. Took a fresh roadkill deer and through it in a field that I have a box in to see if I couldn't draw in some coyotes. I put a cell cam on the carcass. It has been 4 days now. I've had coyotes come in twice. The first time was a single, looked to smell around some then left. Second time was 2 coyotes, same thing. They haven't touched the deer yet. I'm assuming they are picking up some human scent and saying it isn't worth it, once they hit it, I was going to sit the field. Any thoughts??


----------



## Tactical Assist

They probably aren’t hungry, they will be sooner or later

I would open the belly of the deer (like your going to gut it) you can also take a rag/towel and soak it in the blood tie a string to the rag and drag it around the area of your road kill to spread the Scent

They will start eating it, coyotes like deer to eat. My deer gut pile from this winter was gone the next day nothing left just a stain in the grass.

Plus this time of year is there mating season they might have other things on there minds 
They will eat that deer Eventually


----------



## lumpy0910

I did cut the belly open, that's why I was surprised. Great info, I guess I'll just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## coyote-hunter

Remove your camera. Coyote see IR, even blacked out IR, and they don’t like it at all. You’ll rarely get a second pic of the same coyote on a camera, whether it’s on bait or not.

You don’t need or want to gut your deer you use for bait. They’ll eat it when they want or need too. Which may be in a day or two or a week or two. You don’t need them eating on it to kill them. They’ll check it. Capitalize when they do. 

IMO. Pull your camera. Wait a day or two to let you scent dissipate, and go get um.


----------



## crittrgittr

coyote-hunter said:


> Remove your camera. Coyote see IR, even blacked out IR, and they don’t like it at all. You’ll rarely get a second pic of the same coyote on a camera, whether it’s on bait or not.


This kind of shoots your "Theory" in the azz.


----------



## crittrgittr

crittrgittr said:


> This kind of shoots your "Theory" in the azz.


Some more....different day.


----------



## crittrgittr

Have had roadkill out this season. Not hitting it like usual.
Mild weather has them going wherever they want. Plenty to eat.
They will hit it eventually, just keep your camera a good distance away and keep your visits to the area to a minimum.


----------



## Thirty pointer

I have an IR security camera in my food plot yotes occasionally visit this spot for apples .They pay no mind to the IR flood light nor the trailcam next to it .Canines do see lazer lights like the ones you buy to play with your cat or dog but deer do not even notice them even if you shine it in their eyes .Squirrels that are still out close to dark do not see it either .Took this pic off my monitor one night while watching TV.


----------



## lumpy0910

crittrgittr said:


> Have had roadkill out this season. Not hitting it like usual.
> Mild weather has them going wherever they want. Plenty to eat.
> They will hit it eventually, just keep your camera a good distance away and keep your visits to the area to a minimum.


Makes sense. My camera is a good distance away. My brother in law thought it might not get pics because of distance. I think I will just leave the cam up to see what happens. It's an hour from the house, do I would like some Intel when they show up. I'll keep you guy's posted.


----------



## FREEPOP

You ever buy some food to stock the shelves at home? That's what that carcass is. They know it's there and will keep an eye on it for when they are hungry and cold.
Once they dive in, it is very possible it'll be gone in a night.


----------



## coyote-hunter

crittrgittr said:


> This kind of shoots your "Theory" in the azz.


lmao. Actually it fully supports it!!! First off day time pics aren’t IR. It’s only used on night time flash pics. That coyote in the day time isn’t looking in the direction in the camera once. Every single night time pic you have the coyotes are looking in the direction of the camera. And not once did they stick around to work the bait. 

There are a lot of guys that shoot a few coyote a year and think they know what’s up. Kill 20+ off of one bait for multiple years...with a camera on it...then I may actually pay attention to what you’re saying. SMH.


----------



## coyote-hunter

Thirty pointer said:


> I have an IR security camera in my food plot yotes occasionally visit this spot for apples .They pay no mind to the IR flood light nor the trailcam next to it .Canines do see lazer lights like the ones you buy to play with your cat or dog but deer do not even notice them even if you shine it in their eyes .Squirrels that are still out close to dark do not see it either .Took this pic off my monitor one night while watching TV.
> 
> 
> View attachment 488401


Tolerating something and not noticing something are two very different things. They’ll tolerate a flood light from your security camera from a certain distance. Just like they’ll tolerate the red LED flood light on the bait in my back yard occasionally, or a flood light from a house when they cruise through at night. Just like any animal, some will tolerate it more so than others. Some won’t tolerate it at all. 

Shine any colored light too brightly in their eyes they not only notice they bolt. Too brightly depends on several variables in the field and the tolerance level of each animal. 

If you want to shoot coyote, especially over a bait, remove the variable (lights either from a camera or on your gun) from the equation.


----------



## Tactical Assist

From what I’ve learned:

Coyotes are color blind. They can not see a Infrared light
Reds are particularly gray to them 
Our trichromatic vision enables us to see red, green, and blue. Coyotes and their dichromatic vision, however, can only perceive blue and yellow. This is very similar to certain types of colorblindness, so coyotes vision is rather close to that of a colorblind person.


----------



## crittrgittr

coyote-hunter said:


> lmao. Actually it fully supports it!!! First off day time pics aren’t IR. It’s only used on night time flash pics. That coyote in the day time isn’t looking in the direction in the camera once. Every single night time pic you have the coyotes are looking in the direction of the camera. And not once did they stick around to work the bait.
> 
> There are a lot of guys that shoot a few coyote a year and think they know what’s up. Kill 20+ off of one bait for multiple years...with a camera on it...then I may actually pay attention to what you’re saying. SMH.


Interesting how you single out the "daytime" pics, to try and verify your B.S.








Apparently you seem to think that this Coyote is looking at the camera? 
He just came from the bait 20 feet behind him.
(He REALLY looks terrified of the camera, doesn't he?) 
Touting how you shoot 20+ Coyotes off a bait in a year, apparently makes you an "expert"? Pics, or it didn't happen.
If anybody around here should be "shaking their head", it CLEARLY shouldn't be you.


----------



## crittrgittr

crittrgittr said:


> Interesting how you single out the "daytime" pics, to try and verify your B.S.
> View attachment 488589
> 
> Apparently you seem to think that this Coyote is looking at the camera?
> He just came from the bait 20 feet behind him.
> (He REALLY looks terrified of the camera, doesn't he?)
> Touting how you shoot 20+ Coyotes off a bait in a year, apparently makes you an "expert"? Pics, or it didn't happen.
> If anybody around here should be "shaking their head", it CLEARLY shouldn't be you.


Some more "skittish" coyote pics at the bait.
Notice that these are "nightime" pics?


----------



## coyote-hunter

crittrgittr said:


> Interesting how you single out the "daytime" pics, to try and verify your B.S.
> View attachment 488589
> 
> Apparently you seem to think that this Coyote is looking at the camera?
> He just came from the bait 20 feet behind him.
> (He REALLY looks terrified of the camera, doesn't he?)
> Touting how you shoot 20+ Coyotes off a bait in a year, apparently makes you an "expert"? Pics, or it didn't happen.
> If anybody around here should be "shaking their head", it CLEARLY shouldn't be you.


I actually shoot more than 20 coyote a year off of bait, every year, in MI, for almost 3 decades and counting. Here’s one of many, many pics like this...but you boys appear to know it all already, and I’m done trying to help someone that might actually be willing to learn out, and dodge the mistakes I made starting out, and continually learning over the years. 

P.S. let’s see your pics. I’m sure they’re impressive


----------



## coyote-hunter

crittrgittr said:


> Interesting how you single out the "daytime" pics, to try and verify your B.S.
> View attachment 488589
> 
> Apparently you seem to think that this Coyote is looking at the camera?
> He just came from the bait 20 feet behind him.
> (He REALLY looks terrified of the camera, doesn't he?)
> Touting how you shoot 20+ Coyotes off a bait in a year, apparently makes you an "expert"? Pics, or it didn't happen.
> If anybody around here should be "shaking their head", it CLEARLY shouldn't be you.


Also I didn’t single out daytime pics. Just pointed out they don’t count because there isn’t a flash going off. You seriously weren’t aware of that were you?!?! Lol

Therefore they don’t apply. It’s the only way I use a camera on a bait. In daytime plot watcher mode.


----------



## crittrgittr

coyote-hunter said:


> Also I didn’t single out daytime pics. Just pointed out they don’t count because there isn’t a flash going off. You seriously weren’t aware of that were you?!?! Lol
> 
> Therefore they don’t apply. It’s the only way I use a camera on a bait. In daytime plot watcher mode.


I'm fully aware of your comments.
Nice picture of your success. Congrats!
Your advice is appreciated, but my pics also speak for themselves.
There are no "absolute" findings, especially when dealing with wild animals, especially coyotes.
What works for me, may not work for others, but I don't try and prove that "my way" is the only way. There's always more than one way to "skin a cat."
I'll let the others here, make their own determinations.
We can all learn from each other, that's what this site is about.
I don't have any pics like yours...I don't bait hunt coyotes.
I enjoy the challenge of calling them in.
I only bait them for picture purposes.
Once again...Congrats on your technique.
Good Luck with the rest of your season!


----------



## coyote-hunter

crittrgittr said:


> I'm fully aware of your comments.
> Nice picture of your success. Congrats!
> Your advice is appreciated, but my pics also speak for themselves.
> There are no "absolute" findings, especially when dealing with wild animals, especially coyotes.
> What works for me, may not work for others, but I don't try and prove that "my way" is the only way. There's always more than one way to "skin a cat."
> I'll let the others here, make their own determinations.
> We can all learn from each other, that's what this site is about.
> I don't have any pics like yours...I don't bait hunt coyotes.
> I enjoy the challenge of calling them in.
> I only bait them for picture purposes.
> Once again...Congrats on your technique.
> Good Luck with the rest of your season!


Wow. You are a real piece of work. You don’t even bait hunt coyote and you're arguing as to how to do it. Because you hung a camera on some meat? Of course they are no absolutes in dealing with wildlife. But then again we’re not talking about an absolute we’re talking about successful bait hunting coyotes, which you have zero experience with. 

For those of you interested in successful bait hunting a coyote, use these “absolute rules” that have found me a lot of success over the years. 

1. Location. Just like trapping location, location, location. Location is everything. 
2. Stake your bait down, but never use metal. only wooden posts and twine. 
3. NEVER run a trail camera on a bait site. Only exception is if it’s from a distance and in plot watcher mode. Nearly all cameras don’t use true IR led bulbs and coyote can see it. True IR is too expensive to be used in a commercial trail camera. Deer and bear don’t mind knock offs. 
4. Don’t scare the birds. They call coyote in for you. Don’t shoot at them or any other non predators on your bait. Make sure your blind conceals you so they can’t see you either. 
5. Hunt! You’ll need to put in hours on stand to rack up some numbers. When you shoot one, don’t retrieve it until you’re done hunting fir that set. You’ll kill the next one 4’ from the first one or less as they’re smelling it. 
6. Don’t take bad advice from people like crittrgettr. Only from those with an extensive resume of success. This is one sport you can’t afford to do the wrong thing. 

Good luck!


----------



## crittrgittr

coyote-hunter said:


> Wow. You are a real piece of work. You don’t even bait hunt coyote and you're arguing as to how to do it. Because you hung a camera on some meat? Of course they are no absolutes in dealing with wildlife. But then again we’re not talking about an absolute we’re talking about successful bait hunting coyotes, which you have zero experience with.
> 
> For those of you interested in successful bait hunting a coyote, use these “absolute rules” that have found me a lot of success over the years.
> 
> 1. Location. Just like trapping location, location, location. Location is everything.
> 2. Stake your bait down, but never use metal. only wooden posts and twine.
> 3. NEVER run a trail camera on a bait site. Only exception is if it’s from a distance and in plot watcher mode. Nearly all cameras don’t use true IR led bulbs and coyote can see it. True IR is too expensive to be used in a commercial trail camera. Deer and bear don’t mind knock offs.
> 4. Don’t scare the birds. They call coyote in for you. Don’t shoot at them or any other non predators on your bait. Make sure your blind conceals you so they can’t see you either.
> 5. Hunt! You’ll need to put in hours on stand to rack up some numbers. When you shoot one, don’t retrieve it until you’re done hunting fir that set. You’ll kill the next one 4’ from the first one or less as they’re smelling it.
> 6. Don’t take bad advice from people like crittrgettr. Only from those with an extensive resume of success. This is one sport you can’t afford to do the wrong thing.
> 
> Good luck!


Talk about a piece of work.
One picture and you're the Holy Guru of bait hunting! LOL!
Pictures and proof, right in front of your face, still have the inability to sink in. WOW.
Trappers have been using IR cameras for years, to learn how Coyotes work a set, but apparently, your ego, or ignorance, won't let that sink in either.
If your nose is so easily bent when someone calls you out on your B.S. information, then maybe you'd be better suited to take your self-proclaimed expertise down to the local Bar and find someone who might be drunk enough to actually listen to you.
It isn't the IR that the Coyote senses. Cameras are mechanical devices. They make noise when the shutter opens and closes. (chew on that for awhile) There are plenty of studies out there about a Coyotes vision and what it can and cannot sense, but I see, reading comprehension is not you're strong suit.
Just because YOU have the inability to use Trail cameras effectively, doesn't mean it can't be done. Like I said...my pics speak for themselves. (unlike your self-proclaimed opinion)
Just think...if you actually knew how to operate a trail camera effectively, how many more Coyotes you could shoot off of one of your gut piles? Let your ego chew on that for awhile.
You got something worthwhile to add to this forum? Stick around. If not, go run your mouth someplace else. Despite what you think, you're never too old to learn something, but....you CAN be too arrogant and thick-headed to do so. (as you have so eloquently proven)
Like I said earlier....Good Luck with the rest of your season.


----------

